# The Ghost Forest of Neskowin, Oregon - C & C Welcome



## RaceJones.503 (Jun 11, 2013)

I stayed out at a beach house right on The Ghost Forest this weekend and got a few shots. It was pretty bizarre to see these stumps sticking up out of the sand._
The stumps of the Ghost Forest have been estimated at approximately 2000 years old, and when they were alive, the trees are thought to have stood 150-200 feet high.
_
Interesting story of the forest: Link


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice.  I REALLY like #1!


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 11, 2013)

Gorgeous shots! I really like #3, love the lighting.


----------



## Michael79 (Jun 11, 2013)

The last one is Amazing, what was the set up and setting?


----------



## RaceJones.503 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 



Michael79 said:


> The last one is Amazing, what was the set up and setting?



Photo was taken on a 5dm2 with a Samyang 14mm- 30 second exposure I believe. As for the setting, this was about 1.5-2 hours after sunset. I had some Light from a fire that was illuminating the foreground and there was a porch light way above off the right of the frame lighting the beach itself. Pretty cool situation with the light coming over the horizon as well!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 12, 2013)

Those are some really cool shots!


----------



## Fidi (Jun 13, 2013)

Images 2,3 and 4 are my favorite ones.

4 almost has a surreal quality!

Best,
Fidi


----------

